# ICSI BFN, FET BFN.... Devastated.



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Just feel like getting this out. Not sure where else to post this. 

I have just had another failed cycle. It was FET with a blast thawed and when it got transferred it was a hatching blast grade 4BB. I thought it was perfect as it was hatching on its own. It didn't implant and neither did my ICSI cycle. I've never been pregnant. Will I ever get pregnant? 
I won't see my doctor until April for my next cycle and I don't know what to ask or issues to bring up. All I know is I want two embryos put back as my fresh cycle gave me 5 follies 4 eggs and then one to transfer and one to freeze which I just used for my FET. I've no frosties so next cycle is going to be ICSI. I just want to know why they didn't implant? Was my lining too thick at 11.3 a week before ET? Anyone with this experience or know what questions gave them great answers and got pregnant? 

I'm so lost right now and the next cycle seems so far away but then again it gives me time to adjust my life and change anything that needs to be changed.  

Thanks in advance for any help or even just a hello xox


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Phoenix MASSIVE hugs  
I'm so sorry darling  
IVF seems to be a game of chance and luck doesn't it - you are still young hun don't give up yet  
I never forget the pain of a BFN  
I know how much it hurts but I'm here


----------



## nancec (Jul 12, 2011)

I totally understand where you are.......I've had an ICSI with 8 frozen, 1 put back in the first time then 2 for the first FET and now I'm on the 2WW for my 2nd FET. I've had no problems I'm aware of, the little blighters for some reason didn't want to stay. 

For me I think it's hard to understand why I feel a loss, because I don't know about you but when I've had them transferred and my waistline has been expanding I've been thinking it was down to them growing. The first time I had bleeding so knew it hadn't worked but the 2nd time hadn't had any bleeding so didn't know and thought I had a real chance. If it doesn't work this time I think we'll be giving it a rest for a while - it seems we've spent the last 14 months going for appointments and then waiting for results and cycles, it takes over things quite a bit!

This is the first post I've even written on here since my first ET as I stayed clear but I just really get where your coming from and it is so frustrating. Hang in there and give yourself time, sorry I haven't got any better advice!   
xxx


----------

